# Looking for Salt nic with 70/30 vg/pg



## deppy (29/7/21)

Hi All

First post here

I have been smoking salt nic (mainly 25mg Vgod premium Strawberry* on a Smok Nord) for a year or 2 

I think I have developed a sensitivity to PG, I often get post nasal drips and short term Coughing while I vape. 

When I looked up that VGOD Salt Nic is 50/50 VG/PG I tried diluting it down with VG to about 70/30. I had almost no Coughing at all at this ratio. 
The only problem is now I am diluting the flavor. 

I am wondering if anyone knows of locally available Salt Nic with around 70/30 VG/PG?

* I have stuck with this juice as it seems the coils last the longest compared to other flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/21)

deppy said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post here
> 
> ...



@ADV-Des of All Day Vapes https://alldayvapes.co.za/ makes juice according to your requirements.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## anatemtyn (8/9/21)

did you find such a thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deppy (13/9/21)

anatemtyn said:


> did you find such a thing?



Yeah ordered from alldayvapes


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/9/21)

I can also help you out if you're looking for something. Lemme know and I will PM you my list of juices - I can make anything on the list in a 70/30 nic salts variation


----------



## Viper_SA (14/9/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I can also help you out if you're looking for something. Lemme know and I will PM you my list of juices - I can make anything on the list in a 70/30 nic salts variation



I strongly recommend you give this a go as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

